# [game][2.2+] Word Circle - Now on Google Play!



## gh123man (Aug 29, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 







*Welcome to Word Circle!*
Word Circle is the social story telling game for android!

*LIKE ON FACEBOOK*

Follow on Google+

*ABOUT*

Simple! you add a friend or friends in game, make a new story and invite them to play! you each will take turns in a rotation to add words or sentences and build a hilarious story!.

Word Circle is an ad support free app, and an ad-free donation version (coming soon). features will remain the same across both versions.

I am making this post because it is hard to test bugs on a game like this with just a few people i know in person, so I'm turning to my friends here at XDA to try it out, let me know what you think and post some bugs!

I am not currently accepting feature requests, any other changes to the app other than bug fixes will be post release.

this has taken me months of work and over 6000 lines of java (not counting xml's







) please let me know if my time was wasted! me and my friends seem to have fun with it.

this app should work on any device running 2.2+ its been tested on tablets, and phones and everything in-between, see next post for bugs and details

*BUG REPORTING *

Please, include which version you are running. device you are on, type of rom you are on (aosp, cm, or stock-per-device). screenshot are a plus.

Be on the lookout for toast messages that say error, that means there was a database error. HIGH PRIORITY

now,
*BREAK MY APP*

*Questions?*

If you want to play with someone and you have no friends, feel free to post your username here! or add me gh123man as a friend!

keep in mind, everything is case sensitive. so be careful with your passwords.

*DOWNLOADS*

GET IT ON GOOGLE PLAY

see next post for bug reports and details!

*PICS*


----------



## gh123man (Aug 29, 2011)

*Known Bugs*



> title text clipping on story view page - temp fix, still not how i want it
> 
> no notifications while sleeping
> 
> ...


----------



## gh123man (Aug 29, 2011)

*FAQ*​
Why do I ask for your email? 


> It will be used for account options in the future. (such as account recovery)


*RELEASE LIST*



> 07/23/12
> Play store release of free version
> 
> 07/23/12
> open beta, initial release.


----------



## gh123man (Aug 29, 2011)

also mine, for science​


----------

